# Anyone have an EZ Tatt tattoo pen?



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

How do you like them as opposed to the clamps?

Anyone have a used one for sale or a link to the best price for them online?


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I have one and like it alot. Although I am having a problem with mine now. The locking screw that holds guide shaft and needles in place is plastic and won't hold the correct "spacing" for more a rabbit or two. I must say though that mine is at least 8 or 9 years old.
I am going to replace the whole thing soon. I went back to the clamps for the last batch of bunnies. It does a good job but it obviosly causes more discomfort for the rabbits and there is a whole lot more equipment needed and a lot more cleanup needed. My clamp set is also older and I noticed that some of the inserts had a little rust on them, probably not a good thing. If they made a small clamp set with an ear release that would help. 
Cost wise the pen is much cheaper. I found that I needed two sets of both inserts, alpha and numeric. 

Tom


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have one and I like it. I only use it on very young animals though. Easier to hold them still when they are little. If I have to do an older animal, I use the clamp. It took a lot of practice to get it right. I found my biggest problem was getting the length right. As in how far the needle pokes out of the shaft. They suggest you practice on fruit. You should. I think I paid 50$ for mine new. I only seldom see used ones. For only 50$ new, buying used doesn't really seem worth it to me.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I haven't been able to find it for that price new - after shipping, I am finding it for about $70


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone think it would work on goats, as well - I hate clamps. . .


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If there is anyone looking for some clamps - I bought some and used them a few times, and now I doubt I'll ever have reason to tattoo my rabbits. I think it might be a bit on the large size for rabbits though, maybe I should post on the goat board.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

Creamers said:


> Does anyone think it would work on goats, as well - I hate clamps. . .


We tried it on goats a couple of times. LaManchas under the tail, Alpines and Nubians in the ear. It was near impossible. There was just no way to hold them still long enough to get it done.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The skin is also a tad thick. I used on my dog and it was tough because the skin was too thick. I had to go over it like ten times, and it still faded a bit as he grew. I always use the clamp on my goats. Its so fast for them.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks! anyone have a link to the pen on a site for around $50


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> The skin is also a tad thick. I used on my dog and it was tough because the skin was too thick. I had to go over it like ten times, and it still faded a bit as he grew. I always use the clamp on my goats. Its so fast for them.


Did your dog react to it at all?

I no longer tattooed after i had a dog done at a dog show and she screamed bloody murder.

I bought the rabbit tat pen to use on my dogs after I was at a rabbit show and noticed rabbits being done without a peep. Haven't tried it on a dog yet since im so unsure about it.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I did my dog while he was under on the vet table to get the stitches out of his ears. I don't believe it would have been possible while he was awake. He is a dobermann.

My friend has a dobe that is around 6 months old. He got him at 6 weeks and he had a tattoo on his belly already. Those couldn't possibly have been done while he was under. Too young. I'll bet that lady tattooed those pups when they were just born.

Editing to add, I bough my pen several years ago, so I gather the price has probably gone up. If you get one at a rabbit show, you can avoid the shipping charges. 

Also, are you on facebook? Join Midwest Rabbit Supply group and post wanted there. That is a good group for that sort of thing.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

will join


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Also, are you on facebook? Join Midwest Rabbit Supply group and post wanted there. That is a good group for that sort of thing.


Will check it out, ty.


----------

